# Suche bestimmte Rute mit Spule



## dragonfly (14. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte einmal fragen ob es Routen auch mit "Rollen" gibt und nicht mit "Löchern" und dazu auch noch motorisierte Spulen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

dragonfly :vik:


----------



## Laserbeak (14. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Ich habe das jetzt 4 mal gelesen und echt keine Ahnung, was ich antworten soll.
Ich weiß ums verrecken nicht, was Du wissen möchtest !!
Kannst Du bitte die Frage anders formulieren ??

#h


----------



## dragonfly (14. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Also...diese Schnurlaufringe die so als Räder. Das mim Motor is ne andere Geschichte 

Gruß


----------



## Steffen90 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Ich habe das jetzt 4 mal gelesen und echt keine Ahnung, was ich antworten soll.
> Ich weiß ums verrecken nicht, was Du wissen möchtest !!
> Kannst Du bitte die Frage anders formulieren ??
> 
> #h


ich versteh das so:
er will eine rute wo gleich eine rolle mit e-motor eingebaut ist....|kopfkrat


----------



## bennie (14. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Es gibt Rollenendringe. Und elektrische Multirollen gibt es, einfach mal die Boardsuche benutzen


----------



## Laserbeak (14. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Also wenn man die "Schnurlaufringe" alle durch Rollen ersetzt verfielfacht sich der Widerstand, so dass wesentlich kürzere Wurfweiten entstehen. Das würde also keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## Justhon (14. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Wenn du nicht grad in Norwegen nageln willst, isses doch viel schöner wenn dus per Hand machst!

Oder was willste damit machen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*



Justhon schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht grad in Norwegen *nageln* willst, isses doch viel schöner wenn dus per Hand machst!



:m:m:m

#r#r|muahah:|muahah:

Wusste gar nicht das die Norveger dazu elektronische Hilfsmittel vorschreiben


----------



## Stefan6 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*



Justhon schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht grad in Norwegen nageln willst, isses doch viel schöner wenn dus per Hand machst!
> 
> Oder was willste damit machen?


Das riecht verdammt nach Tatütata|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (14. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*



Justhon schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht grad in Norwegen nageln willst, isses doch viel schöner wenn dus per Hand machst!
> 
> Oder was willste damit machen?


 
Meine Stimme hast du bei der Wahl. :m


----------



## Lachsy (14. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*



Justhon schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht grad in Norwegen nageln willst, isses doch viel schöner wenn dus per Hand machst!



_TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAA_


----------



## andre23 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

na das war´s wohl justus....


----------



## BT-Holger (14. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

@ dragonfly und Justhon,

Jungs seid mal nicht sauer, aber das was ihr mit der deutschen Sprache hier veranstaltet, das grenzt echt an Vergewaltigung und da macht es echt keinen Spaß zu lesen, geschweige denn zu antworten. Keiner verlangt fehlerfrei formulierte Sätze, aber sie sollten doch nicht allzuweit von der deutschen Sprache entfernt sein.
Ich stelle mir gerade einen von Euch als den kommenden Bundeskanzler bei seiner Neujahrsansprache vor! Und den anderen als dessen Redenschreiber:vik:

Gute Nacht


Holger


----------



## Pilkman (14. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

´nabend Holger,

danke für Deine bestätigende Ehrlichkeit - manchmal juckt es einen schon ziemlich in den Fingern, hmm? 

Liebe Grüße nach Potsdam... #h


----------



## degl (15. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

und doch heißt es: keine "dummen Fragen" sondern nur "dumme Antworten".....................
Aber wenn keiner die Frage versteht,kommt eben sowas bei raus.Nix für ungut............aber ich weiß immer noch nicht,worauf die Frage am Anfang eigentlich abziehlt;+;+

gruß degl


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Hallo Degl,
du hast dich nicht verschrieben, da 2 mal benutzt:

Route = z. B. die gewählte Fahrtstrecke nach Norwegen
Rute = könnte eine Angelrute sein, aber auch ein Weidenzweig

Also, sei mal nicht beleidigt, aber auch ich habe nicht verstanden, was du meinst. Die Frage war nicht blöd, sondern schlichtweg nicht zu verstehen. Es sollten sich schon beide Seiten Mühe geben - und der Frager fängt damit an!


----------



## dragonfly (15. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Moin,

sorry bin nicht so der Anglerexperte :q
Also ich meinte natürlich Rute. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bd/Schnurlaufringe_01.jpg

So und anstatt diese "Löcher" will ich so Rollen haben.

Gruß


----------



## utzel (15. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Wenn du eine Rute mit Rollerringen meinst, ja die gibt es.
Ebenso gibt es auch Elektro Multirollen.  Sowas z.B.


----------



## degl (15. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Hi Dolfin,

wie könnte ich "Beleidigt" sein?...........hab doch nur Dragonflys Frage nicht verstanden und wollte eigentlich nur darauf hinweisen,das es eben auch einigen anderen so ergangen ist und daher auch "unverständliche"Antworten kamen..........#c

Ausserdem hab ich das mit den Löchern immer noch nicht "gecheckt",aber wir kommen noch drauf

gruß degl


----------



## Justhon (15. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*



BT-Holger schrieb:


> @ dragonfly und Justhon,
> 
> Jungs seid mal nicht sauer, aber das was ihr mit der deutschen Sprache hier veranstaltet, das grenzt echt an Vergewaltigung und da macht es echt keinen Spaß zu lesen, geschweige denn zu antworten. Keiner verlangt fehlerfrei formulierte Sätze, aber sie sollten doch nicht allzuweit von der deutschen Sprache entfernt sein.
> Ich stelle mir gerade einen von Euch als den kommenden Bundeskanzler bei seiner Neujahrsansprache vor! Und den anderen als dessen Redenschreiber:vik:
> ...





Hi.
Angegriffen fühle ich mich nicht, das mit dem 'nageln' war einfach ein Vertipper, (für den ich ja warscheinlich noch bestraft werde:q), und desweiteren sehe ich keine Rechtschreibfehler. 

Wenn du das mit dem 'willste, tuste' etc meinst, so hab ich es mir halt angewöhnt in Laberthreads o.ä. zu schreiben, bis jetzt hat sich noch niemand beschwert.


So besser?


----------



## dragonfly (15. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

@utzel

Ja genau....hast du vllt. deutsche Seiten dazu?


----------



## Pikepauly (15. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Opa Pauly hats gefunden!
Justus ich denke das klappt mit der Ferkelwahl!


----------



## Pikepauly (15. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Er meint doch ne Inliner Rute!
Ist doch klar.
Daiwa hat sowas.


----------



## esox_105 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Opa Pauly hats gefunden!
> Justus ich denke das klappt mit der Ferkelwahl!


 

... die Stimmen aus dem KS sind Dir gewiss ... :m


----------



## utzel (15. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*



dragonfly schrieb:


> Ja genau....hast du vllt. deutsche Seiten dazu?


 
Was willst du denn damit fangen ?
Ich meine die Kombination einer Big Game Rute mit einer Elektro Rolle ist schon ungewöhnlich.
Deutsche Seiten gibt es sicher genug, nur für was genau ;+


----------



## Pikepauly (15. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Warum sollte man keine E Rolle mit ner Inliner fischen???????


----------



## Volker2809 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Ich glaube nicht, dass er eine Inliner meint, sondern Rollerringe, wie es Bootsruten fürs schwere Meeresangeln oft haben.


----------



## dragonfly (16. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass er eine Inliner meint, sondern Rollerringe, wie es Bootsruten fürs schwere Meeresangeln oft haben.



Rrrrrrrrrrrichtig :m


----------



## Volker2809 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*



dragonfly schrieb:


> Rrrrrrrrrrrichtig :m


 
Jetzt willst Du bestimmt auch noch Adressen wissen, oder? 

Also schwere Meeresangeln gibt es beispielsweise von Penn, Shimano, WFT, ....

schau z.B. mal bei Gerlinger (www.gerlinger.de) oder 
bei www.meeresprogramm.com (Fishermans Partner Neumarkt). Die haben einige dieser Ruten im Programm. 
Wegen der Elektrorollen findest Du dort auch was.


----------



## shR!mp (17. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

@dragonfly:
wozu willst du diese rute denn benutzen?
zum tiefseeangeln in norwegen nehme ich an.....
denn hier in deutschland kann man sowas nicht zum angeln gebrauchen


----------



## dragonfly (17. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Ne net in Deutschland ^^ im Mittelmeer bei Tunesien


----------



## shR!mp (17. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

ah da kommen wir der sache doch schon näher
wie tief und was willst du denn angeln?
und hast du ein eigenes boot da oder ist das n richtiges charter angelboot?


----------



## dragonfly (17. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Also wir haben eine kleine Yacht und da haben wir auch 2 Anglehalterungen also die gehen halt ins boot und da kann man Angeln reinstecken...

Tiefe: Joa da gehts so von 20 meter aufwärts (also so draußen auf hoher see) 

Wir wollen ja halt so Dorade oder so fischen was es halt dort gutes gibt =) 


danke schonmal


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Wäre es da nicht besser Du würdest deine Anfrage zwecks dem Gerät im Big-Game Bereich stellen. Die Jungs dort kennen sich mit dem entsprechenden Gerät usw. sicher besser aus und können dir bestimmt helfen. Zumal ja auch nicht jeder in jedem Bereich des Board's nachschaut.:m


----------



## dragonfly (17. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*

Okay vllt. könnte ein Admin das Thema verschieben


----------



## Truttafriend (18. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Route mit Spule*



dragonfly schrieb:


> Okay vllt. könnte ein Admin das Thema verschieben



Hab ich gemacht #h


----------



## Sailfisch (18. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Rute mit Spule*

Nachdem die "etwas" verwirrende Frage derweil im Big Game Bereich gelandet ist, erlaube ich mir einige (Vor-)Fragen zu stellen, damit wir auch vernünftig antworten können. Wenn ich es nicht mache, dann würde es Ansgar erledigen. :m

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass Du eine (Angel-) Rute suchst, welche über Rollerringe verfügt?

Wenn ja, worauf willst Du damit fischen? Welche Größe haben Deine Zielfische?

Was willst Du ausgeben?

Suchst Du dazu eine passende Rolle?  

Wenn ja, was darf das Paket insgesamt kosten?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## dragonfly (18. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Rute mit Spule*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Nachdem die "etwas" verwirrende Frage derweil im Big Game Bereich gelandet ist, erlaube ich mir einige (Vor-)Fragen zu stellen, damit wir auch vernünftig antworten können. Wenn ich es nicht mache, dann würde es Ansgar erledigen. :m
> 
> Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass Du eine (Angel-) Rute suchst, welche über Rollerringe verfügt? *Jap*
> 
> ...








BIG WHITE schrieb:


> @drogonfly: hab ich es richtig verstanden, Du suchst für
> u.U. einen einzigen Trip eine sehr gute BigGame-Rute und
> Rolle???|bigeyes *Jein...Die wird dann schon regelmäßig genutzt.*
> 
> ...



*Hab auf die Fragen fettmarkiert geantwort

*Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## dragonfly (19. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Rute mit Spule*

naja sollten auch größere sein  ich meinte ja mindestens 15cm


----------



## Volker2809 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Rute mit Spule*

15 cm??? Sprechen wir jetzt vom Köder oder vom Zielfisch???


----------



## dragonfly (20. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Rute mit Spule*

also es sollten schon große fische sein und 15cm da hatte ich natürlich nen black out XD lol 15cm...zielgröße *min*. 40 cm


----------



## duck_68 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Rute mit Spule*



dragonfly schrieb:


> also es sollten schon große fische sein und 15cm da hatte ich natürlich nen black out XD lol 15cm...zielgröße *min*. 40 cm



Bei 40cm Fischen reicht immer noch ne Handleine Nenn doch mal die ZielfischART!!!


----------



## dragonfly (20. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Rute mit Spule*

Ja gut ^^ ich meinte ja auch MIN...xD


----------



## dragonfly (20. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Rute mit Spule*

Ja..^^also ich klär noch weiter auf...Die Angel ist net für mich sondern meinem Onkel 
Und er will diese o.g. Angel haben...


----------



## Dart (20. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Rute mit Spule*

Hömma
San ma hier inner Quizshow?:q
Ich hoffe, auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist, das dir geholfen werden kann:m
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Laserbeak (20. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Rute mit Spule*

Irgendwie fühle ich mich veralbert.
Infos häppchenweise und dann nur auf Nachfrage...
Seid ihr sicher, dass wir hier nicht veralbert werden ??
|bigeyes


----------



## freibadwirt (20. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Rute mit Spule*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühle ich mich veralbert.
> Infos häppchenweise und dann nur auf Nachfrage...
> Seid ihr sicher, dass wir hier nicht veralbert werden ??
> |bigeyes


 
Ganz meine Meinung#h#h#h


----------



## Volker2809 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Rute mit Spule*

Mensch Dragonfly, jetzt setz Dich halt mal hin und schreib mal ausführlich in verständlichen Sätzen was Du von uns genau wissen willst! Dann bekommst Du auch Hilfe! Ansonsten wird das hier zum Quiz!!


----------



## Sailfisch (21. August 2007)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Rute mit Spule*

Recht hat er, der Volker!

Sofern dieser Thread hier nicht in naher Zukunft eine (erkennbare) Richtung erhält, so werde ich ihn dichtmachen. So führt das zu nichts und der geneigte Leser fühlt sich veräppelt. Bis dato zeichnet sich aber der Big Game Bereich gerade durch eine gewissen Stringenz aus, welche ich auch beibehalten möchte.


----------

